# Hello from Tuwa Sni



## TuwaSni (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi there - been a bit tardy in getting this hello up here.

I'm Tuwa Sni - I've been in electronic music in one form or another for about 34 years now. I am a nut for unusual sounds and structures.

I've played guitars, basses, keyboards, saxophones, bassoon, wood flutes and synths and have played concert band, orchestra, big band, jazz, rock'n'roll, heavy metal, electronic. Most recently I have been involved in soundtrack design.

Now, I'm a library developer and have just opened up QESounds online to start selling some of the sounds from my vault (and to hopefully fund further sounds development.)

You can find an announcement in the Commercial section of the forum.

I look forward to "meeting" and talking with/listening to all, of you.

Later,
Tuwa Sni


----------



## Chrislight (Jul 16, 2009)

Tuwa,

Welcome to VI - Glad you introduced yourself!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Tuwa! Great having you here - cool to have a rep from QE Sounds. Enjoy the forum and welcome.


----------

